# Moving from London to Toronto



## Trenchard (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi, new poster, so sorry if this has been covered repeatedly!

I have had a few quotes from moving companies and would really appreciate some feedback from anybody who has shipped from London, UK to Toronto.

Everything that we are taking to Canada will fit in 20ft container, I am looking for door to door service with full packing and unpacking. Can anyone recommend a good moving company? So far I have spoken with Anglo Pacific and GB Liners. I have read some of the horror stories on this forum from people who used Robinsons/Tippets, so I am going to give them a miss!

Also, how long should I expect for the shipping to take door to door? I have been told 5 weeks,but could be as long as 8-10 weeks. Moving date is the first/second week in July.

Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## beardedfrog (May 4, 2014)

It usually takes about 6 weeks or so... It could take longer and the wide date range is usually because of the variability. 

If you do ship anything -- do not include any flammables. They are disallowed by Canada post via airmail.

PS -- I lived in Canada for many years.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

We moved with Team Allied from Belgium to Toronto in 2010. International Moving Company - TEAM Allied
They have locations in the UK too, but I have no experience with those.
We had a 20 foot container, cost was about 7.000 euro. They did alle the packing at home, all the paperwork in Belgium, all the paperwork in Canada, unpacked everything here and took all the cardboard and packaging materials with them.
We had our furniture within 5 weeks. No extra check at customs here in Canada (that can delay your shipment. Our movers told us for Canada there's less than 20% chance that they do that, but you will never know up front).


----------



## luzbishop (May 3, 2014)

You can try for moving Toronto with Canadian company Rent-a-son. I did acquire with this company before. I see that they are giving good help for moving me in Toronto village area..


----------

